# Whirlpool Imperial series gas dryer troubleshooting



## koz123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Need help troubleshooting an issue with my Whirlpool Imperial series gas dryer. The dryer gets warm but never gets hot. I cleaned out the vent (which didn't have any build up) and have verified that air is flowing through the system as it operates. I'm kinda confused because it gets warm so it doesn't seem as though the ignitor, valve, or thermostat would be bad.

Any advice on this problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Might be an obvious question but needs to be asked, did you change the setting on the controls, from say perma press to delicates or something of that nature.

Mark


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Could be a the heat coil is severed but not yet separated and continuity is bouncing back and forth, it will eventually burn out totally if that's the case.

It may also be a two element system with one element gone out.

There are also resistors involved, "thermistors" I was told (here) recently that could also have failed.

The two "thermistors" and the coil can be verified with a continuity tester if you don't want to call a servicemen.

If all of this leaves you in a cloud then call a repairman.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Good one Jack, didn't even think of that.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Good one Jack, didn't even think of that.


Your electrical knowledge astounds even a seasoned pro, but the OP did mention the dryer was a.......wait.......wait.....a gas dryer.....:yes:

Mark


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

*Well SCHIT!*

Missed that entirely in my zeal to be helpful. Okay I'll go stand in the corner on my own, you won't have to tell me.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

most likely you have a weak solenoid coil on your gas valve. Watch the dryer cycle for a few times to see what happens. Usualy when the coil gets weak it will open the gas vavlve for a few cycles but after that nothing.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> *Well SCHIT!*
> 
> Missed that entirely in my zeal to be helpful. Okay I'll go stand in the corner on my own, you won't have to tell me.


You can come out now, but you have to eat your vegetables and tonight is cauliflower and no cheese.

Mark


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Do you know what the difference is between cauliflower and bugers?








You can't get kids to eat their cauliflower.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wait let me get my glasses, I think there is a hint in the question......:laughing:


----------



## koz123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for all your help. I replaced the solenoid coils and everything is working well. The employee at the parts store that I got the coils from said this is a typical failure for gas dryers.

Thanks again!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

your most welcome and thanks for reporting back


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I have nothing more to:laughing::laughing: say!


----------

